# New nano shrimp tank



## Ruke (17 Mar 2014)

Hi I already have a aqua nano 40 with fish and shrimps planted and fancy trying my hand at proper shrimp tank. So got donated a free tank and got some stone and gone for an outcrop look. What are your thoughts








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruke (17 Mar 2014)

Tank flood quickly for an idea of what it looks like









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allan angus (18 Mar 2014)

hardscape looks cool to me


----------



## Lindy (18 Mar 2014)

what kind of shrimp are you going for as that rock will probably raise tds.


----------



## Ruke (18 Mar 2014)

CRS and the rock is seiryu stone


----------



## Mats A (19 Mar 2014)

Interesting tank. What's the mesurements on this?

I think the scape will look better if the grooves in the rocks follows each other thou.


----------



## Lindy (19 Mar 2014)

Seiryu stone will increase the hardness of your water so is not good for crystal shrimp. Have a look at the likes of ADA Sado-Akadama rock, i have it in a shrimp tank and the colour/markings are gorgeous. You need inert rock, especially in such a small tank.


----------



## tim (19 Mar 2014)

Have to agree with lindy, cardinia species won't appreciate fluctuations in water params, neocardinias should be more tolerant, nice layout though.


----------



## RobThorne (25 Mar 2014)

I like the absinthe bottle back ground personally! 

On a more serious note I like the hardscape.

Rob


----------



## simon_pedley (26 Mar 2014)

Luke you need to add a picture with the plants added. How are the plants doing? I have planted your cuttings. Cheers mate.


----------



## Ruke (27 Mar 2014)




----------

